# Website for my garage haunt



## Qweniden (Sep 13, 2007)

http://www.hauntedsacramento.com/

What do you think?


----------



## Siph0n (Oct 13, 2009)

I like it ! You might want to put the year on the page also, so people know if it has been updated. Also, what about some pictures of previous year/current year? Or are you trying to keep it a surprise? Great idea though, with the website. It gives people an idea of when to show up to your house.


----------

